# How to get that Periphery/djent sound?



## TosinAsLeader (Feb 22, 2013)

Well how do you get that sound? If there is a video of like Misha Mansoor showing his set-up please post it. I know they do the "Messhuggah Djent chugs," but when I do it on my 6, it sounds depleted.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 22, 2013)

why dont you do yourself a favor and type this question in google instead?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you buy an Axe-FX II yet? That's step one bro.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 22, 2013)

7Mic7 said:


> why dont you do yourself a favor and type this question in google instead?



Because people are so lazy, that using a search engine is too exhausting. I'm sure this question has been asked 100x on this forum, too.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.

Courtesy of our wise Randy.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge.../156567-if-you-have-question-djent-title.html


----------



## TosinAsLeader (Feb 22, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Because people are so lazy, that using a search engine is too exhausting. I'm sure this question has been asked 100x on this forum, too.



Um no, I thought it was more appropriate to ask on here. Your right though, I should use the search engine to avoid assholes like you two.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2013)

This is going to be fucking glorious.


----------



## TosinAsLeader (Feb 22, 2013)

JamesM said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Courtesy of our wise Randy.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge.../156567-if-you-have-question-djent-title.html



ok


----------



## Chuck (Feb 22, 2013)

TosinAsLeader said:


> Um no, I thought it was more appropriate to ask on here. Your right though, I should use the search engine to avoid assholes like you two.



You are fucking stupid dude.

Let me google that for you

Take this fucker


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2013)

I was right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dont be a dick man, this questions is ask 100 times a day and people like you are making fun of because you clearly dont like to do the searching yourself.

You think that by insulting people off they will help you? 

Good luck man.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Glorious.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 22, 2013)

This is so 2009 maybe 2010??


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 22, 2013)

JamesM said:


> Did you buy an Axe-FX II yet? That's step one bro.



In response to the Axe FX being step one....

Ive heard: To really achieve the prog metal/djent tones, you have to first grow a beard. Then listen to Allan Holdsworth. Appreciate only Jazz, Bebop, and Dream Theater.

THEN buy an Axe FX.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> In response to the Axe FX being step one....
> 
> Ive heard: To really achieve the prog metal/djent tones, you have to first grow a beard. Then listen to Allan Holdsworth. Appreciate only Jazz, Bebop, and Dream Theater.
> 
> THEN buy an Axe FX.



Well, you have to take influence from all of those artists...





....but you can't sound anything like them.


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 22, 2013)

try being a bit more creative and just have your own sound


----------



## broj15 (Feb 22, 2013)

TosinAsLeader said:


> Um no, I thought it was more appropriate to ask on here. Your right though, I should use the search engine to avoid assholes like you two.



looks like you done goofed, son.

inb4 the ban hammer.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Well, you have to take influence from all of those artists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. Im really into Garth brooks and polka. However, all of my music sounds like Steve Vai.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 22, 2013)

TosinAsLeader said:


> Well how do you get that sound? If there is a video of like Misha Mansoor showing his set-up please post it. I know they do the "Messhuggah Djent chugs," but when I do it on my 6, it sounds depleted.



I thought this fad was pretty much over but I think you could have done a little bit more homework seeing as it appears as though you have the Internet but I'll give you a few tips. Its certainly not my tone of choice but to get that springy timbre you're gonna need to go buy some gear. First you need a BOSS NS-2, an ISP Decimator G-String, an Ibanez Tube Screamer and a Keeley 4 Knob Compressor. Yes, all of those. This is already assuming you've a high gain tube head and a extended range guitar that can be tuned to F# Standard. Plug all that gear into your head and tweak the midrange up high. An EQ pedal might be a good idea as well. The general idea is to use the boost and compressor to give you that percussive tight "sproinky" (lack of a better word) sound and then use the gates to control it and allow you to palm mute any feedback and keep things choppy.

Like I said, I'm not a big fan of that tone that Meshuggah pioneered but if you want to achieve it you'll need to invest in some gear. Another option to the pedals are the Line 6 POD HD series or if you've really got deep pockets then the Fractal AxeFx might be an option. You would then have to search forums and junk for specific patches to get you where you want to be. Good luck and maybe more knowledgeable people here can help you.


----------



## Insightibanez (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with the previous posts, try not to mimic anybody, be orgiginal.

Bulb, Keith Merrow, etc. didn't become Leaders by following.

Anyways, Use these settings as a reference.

Noise Gate: Theshold-2'o clock
Boost: Gain- 3 'o clock
Bass- 11'o clock
Treble- 2 'o clock
Mid- 2'o clock
Head- Mesa Boogie
4x12 Brit clestion V-30s using a Dynamic mic
Compressor: Threshold- 4'o clock
Gain- Odb
Small room reverb- Delay 15%
Decay- none
Tone: 43%


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 22, 2013)

study the following tutorial for at least 2 hours per day. More if you're really motivated.






Dreams can come true!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 22, 2013)

Thought I traveled back in time to 2010 when I saw that thread title.
Dis gon b gud


----------



## abandonist (Feb 23, 2013)

My psyche feeds off this thread.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## groovemasta (Feb 23, 2013)

Insightibanez said:


> I agree with the previous posts, try not to mimic anybody, be orgiginal.
> 
> Bulb, Keith Merrow, etc. didn't become Leaders by following.
> 
> ...


... Having your bass at 11 and your mids at 2 isnt going to be djenty.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 24, 2013)

groovemasta said:


> ... Having your bass at 11 and your mids at 2 isnt going to be djenty.



EXACTLY. and not to mention, that example didnt say anything about having multiple expensive seven/eight string guitars by mayones, ibanez..etc. This factor is also, a staple of djent.

Seriously, though.

For what its worth, I think we completely ran this guy off.

Isnt there a whole tutorial thread AT THE VERY TOP of the beginner's page on how people like Periphery, and Tesseract get their guitar tones? I dont know. I like those bands, but i dont play that style personally. I think I saw that thread, though.


----------



## stevo1 (Feb 24, 2013)

groovemasta said:


> ... Having your bass at 11 and your mids at 2 isnt going to be djenty.



No, 11 o'clock and 2 o'clock , which would be like 4 and 7.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/219326-guide-djent-tone-updated-28-11-12-a.html

And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 25, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/219326-guide-djent-tone-updated-28-11-12-a.html
> 
> And boom goes the dynamite.



Annnnnnnnd Thats the thread I was talking about.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2013)

oh fuck all you guys giving me neg rep about my post 

losers


----------



## abandonist (Feb 26, 2013)

djkfnvifdjn;sdb


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Feb 26, 2013)

mids: 0 Bass: 10 Treble:10 Ts9 settings: everything 10. 
Hah jk, just find your own sound man but theres tons of threads on here. Just search!


----------



## Veldar (Feb 26, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> oh fuck all you guys giving me neg rep about my post
> 
> losers


 
You what happens to people that talk about negative rep.......


----------



## Chuck (Mar 1, 2013)

^ that sentence makes no sense man


----------



## MontaraMike (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW! Isn't this a guitar forum where guitarist come to ask questions of guitarists? Why are people giving the original poster such a hard time. A bunch of anti-djent snobs on this forum makes me sick. You answer other questions for people but if it has anything to do with djent you turn into jerks. I don't get it


----------



## Dakotaspex (Mar 1, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> WOW! Isn't this a guitar forum where guitarist come to ask questions of guitarists? Why are people giving the original poster such a hard time. A bunch of anti-djent snobs on this forum makes me sick. You answer other questions for people but if it has anything to do with djent you turn into jerks. I don't get it



I don't even think it's that. It's that the information has already been stated over 2398432109487120394812374 times. Like what was said before, if you google "how to get a djent tone," you'll get so many results it's ridiculous. Most of them are off of this forum. The sticky'd thread on this is sticky'd for a reason.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 1, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> WOW! Isn't this a guitar forum where guitarist come to ask questions of guitarists? Why are people giving the original poster such a hard time. A bunch of anti-djent snobs on this forum makes me sick. You answer other questions for people but if it has anything to do with djent you turn into jerks. I don't get it



This is because there is a clearly designated thread for everything relating to djent. When this was pointed out to OP, and when also some recommendations to use the search function (a bit irrate though, since we get flooded with "How to djent"-threads constantly) came in, he decided to get pissy and lash out.

This has nothing to do with snobbishness, djent guitarists are not victims on this forum, however much you might want it to seem like that.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 1, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> WOW! Isn't this a guitar forum where guitarist come to ask questions of guitarists? Why are people giving the original poster such a hard time. A bunch of anti-djent snobs on this forum makes me sick. You answer other questions for people but if it has anything to do with djent you turn into jerks. I don't get it



Actually I think there are a decent amount of people on here that like djent, but nobody likes the frequency of posts about "HOW DOES I DJENT?" "WHAT GUITAR CAN DJENT?" "WHAT AMP IS BEST FOR DJENT?"

I'm sure the people coming in don't realize the beaten path before them of people asking these questions. They should sticky ConnorGilks djent tutorial and make a filter that doesn't allow you to make any more threads with djent in the title.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Mar 1, 2013)

No, because then people would make the title "good metal tone questions?" and then put I NEED TO DJENT PLS DEAR BASED GOD


----------



## MontaraMike (Mar 1, 2013)

If you don't like the frequency of the posts DON'T REPLY! GEEZ! Why be a jerk? 
People take the time to be nasty and unhelpful. I don't get it.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 1, 2013)

Dakotaspex said:


> No, because then people would make the title "good metal tone questions?" and then put I NEED TO DJENT PLS DEAR BASED GOD



 You mean "Need help with Progressive Metal tone"



MontaraMike said:


> If you don't like the frequency of the posts DON'T REPLY! GEEZ! Why be a jerk?
> People take the time to be nasty and unhelpful. I don't get it.



You've been here a couple months, now. That's way too long to still be surprised by the reception of djent threads on this forum.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 1, 2013)

I should ban the entire lot of you for even participating in this. However, TosinAsLeader can have a week off for being needlessly abusive.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 1, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> I should ban the entire lot of you for even participating in this.



Point taken.


----------

